# Bodyguard



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

We watched Bodyguard, BBC 1 last night, one of the best programmes on TV for a considerable time. Great acting and storyline, even the sound quality was excellent, we didn't have to adjust the sound level throughout the programme. Looking forwards to part 2 tonight.

Did anyone else enjoy it?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Didn't catch it as I am currently in a rented house in France (good old iplayer will come to my rescue) Same team that did Line of Duty. As an ex copper I never watch cop shows, but Line of Duty was an exception (along with Life on Mars which was a very accurate depiction of the Police in the mid to late 70's) Excellent drama's and the write up in today's press is very complimentary of Bodyguard.

Anyone remember House of Cards ?? That was just as good and introduced "You might think that but I couldn't _possibly_ comment" into the British list of useful sayings!!

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Im so glad you posted that. Mrs D mentioned it to me and for once she was right about me not listening properly as I just said "yeah yeah, crap film with Whitney Houston and that bloke who plays with Wolves". Will have to give it a go.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Certainly did - absolutely riveting and I have set up to record the whole series. His activities could go in several directions as things proceed and at present it is difficult to predict - I will also not say more son that others can download from iPlayer if they are in the UK.

You will enjoy it as it seems so possible...... nice to see Andrew Marr broadening his horizons into this...... 'nuff said....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Cop shows, they always get them in the end, remember, "no hiding place"


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, gripping from the start. Also have the series on record.
But I must admit I had to have the subtitles to catch all the quick interactions.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Watched about 40 min so far then had to go out. Gripping stuff. I think it's going to have an unexpected twist.

Keeley Hawes is still a bit saucy even though she's knocking on a bit.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I was waiting for Dick of Dock Green

https://www.radiotimes.com/news/tv/...irst-episode-women-female-jobs-train-on-time/


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I watch television for entertainment, male or female makes no difference to me as long as I enjoy the programme.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Watched about 40 min so far then had to go out. Gripping stuff. I think it's going to have an unexpected twist.
> Keeley Hawes is still a bit saucy even though she's knocking on a bit.


It's all about 'skirt' with you. You will go blind...

Ray.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> Didn't catch it as I am currently in a rented house in France (good old iplayer will come to my rescue) Same team that did Line of Duty. As an ex copper I never watch cop shows, but Line of Duty was an exception (along with Life on Mars which was a very accurate depiction of the Police in the mid to late 70's) Excellent drama's and the write up in today's press is very complimentary of Bodyguard.
> 
> Anyone remember House of Cards ?? That was just as good and introduced "You might think that but I couldn't _possibly_ comment" into the British list of useful sayings!!
> 
> Andy


Bet you watched Dixon of Dock Green though?

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> It's all about 'skirt' with you. You will go blind...
> 
> Ray.


Cant help myself. Frustrated strict convent school education.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Me too, but I sort of grew up normal in spite of it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah it was a joke Kev. 

Anyway back on topic. Just finished watching it and really enjoyed it. Clearly is going to be a bit of a twist which I am pleased about. As good as Night Manager so far. What happened to that?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I tried to find Bodyguard in some kind of catch up but no joy. Can someone send me the link please?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Glad to see episode 2 livened up


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Can you give me a link Gemmy?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Only link is BBC catch up service, sorry Jean, that's all.

tony


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have episode 2 still Jean but deleted ep 1.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Can you not watch iPlayer where you are? https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p06crp3c/bodyguard-series-1-episode-1

Its on the streaming sites but watch for popups and re-directs. Use with caution. https://www6.123movieshub.sc/tv/bodyguard-season-1/


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh, I thought it was on ITV - no wonder I couldn't find it!! Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just click on that firsts link I Gave you then. All ready to go. Ignore the second one. I Assumed you are maybe abroad.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Only NI! A lot of people think that's well abroad!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> Only NI! A lot of people think that's well abroad!!


Dont worry! We will save you!


----------

